# territoires dévidés



## CapnPrep

Une stèle commémorant l'abolition de l'esclavage a été inaugurée par le maire de Toulouse. Sur le socle, on peut lire les lignes suivantes :

A toutes les victimes de la traite européenne des Noirs,
Aux Africains et leurs Afro-descendants [???],
A ces hommes et femmes déportés,
A ces familles démembrées,
A ces *territoires dévidés*,
A cette histoire occultée,
A ces âmes sacrifiées​
Que pensez-vous de cet emploi du verbe _dévider_ ? Aucun des sens répertoriés par ex. dans le TLFi ne semble pertinent (ou bien il s'agit d'une métaphore vraiment maladroite).

Il existe en principe un préfixe intensif _dé-_  ; _dévider_ voudrait donc dire « vider complètement ». Seulement, on ne peut pas construire de nouveaux dérivés de ce type (même sous l'influence des autres _dé-_ dans les lignes précédentes). Imaginez : A ces peuples débattus [comme des œufs ?!], A ces vies débrisées  . Mais, alors, acceptez-vous _dévidés_ ?


----------



## 314ns

Je ne vois aucun sens à ce mot placé dans ce contexte si ce n'est à le remplacer par "évidés" qui serait maladroit ou "vidés".


----------



## itka

... Je suppose que tu es sûr du texte ? Parce qu'il faut bien dire qu'il est plus que bizarre... Les territoires dévidés me laissent perplexe (et je ne dois pas être la seule !) mais je m'interroge aussi, comme toi,  sur les Afro-descendants...
Peut-on savoir qui a rédigé ce texte impérissable ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut CapnPrep,

Peut-être que la métaphore de la bobine de fil n'est pas si maladroite que ça, pour parler des hommes déracinés. L'esclavage a bien vidé des territoires d'un côté pour en remplir d'autres ailleurs. En plus, c'était souvent pour aller ramasser du... coton (dont on fait du fil...  ).
 (et non, je préfère ne pas savoir qui a écrit « ce texte impérissable »...)


----------



## CapnPrep

Voici une photo (si ça marche).

Il manque également un accent aigu à "deshumanisation"  Et si je l'ajoutais moi-même ???


----------



## itka

Merci, mais je ne doutais pas vraiment du texte...
Il y a quelqu'un qui a raté une belle occasion de ne pas écrire...
Parce qu'en plus, ce mot "dévidé" n'évoque strictement aucune image tant soit peu poétique. Il est prosaïque au possible, voire trivial... "Des territoires dévidés"... je trouve l'expression parfaitement ridicule  ...et c'est quand même dommage de commettre une telle bévue sur une stèle censée éveiller de si nobles sentiments !
Si j'étais Toulousaine, je me permettrais de demander quelques explications à la Mairie...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais non, des hommes considérés comme de la marchandise et leur pays d'origine comme une bobine, tout ça est très logique. 

Heureusement, en cherchant un peu sur la toile, on s'aperçoit que les Toulousains en demandent, des explications...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis aussi perplexe et horrifié que vous tous (Karine mise à part) !

Peut-être que « dévidé » est un amalgame – fautif, faut-il le préciser ! – entre _dépeuplé_ et _vidé_…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> Je suis aussi perplexe et horrifié que vous tous (Karine mise à part) ! [...]


Je suis pourtant aussi « perplexe et horrifiée » que vous. Je cherche des explications... Ça n'exclut pas l'ironie.


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je suis pourtant aussi « perplexe et horrifiée » que vous. Je cherche des explications... Ça n'exclut pas l'ironie.


J'avais bien compris (tout est dans les clins d'œil et les petits caractères)… Mais tu n'es pas la seule à pratiquer l'ironie !


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

On a attiré mon attention sur ce fil.  D'avance, je vous prie de m'excuser si ce qui suit est insensé. 

Dans l'article sous « stèle » que CapnPrep a cité, il est question d' Aimé Césaire.  Le texte est possiblement de ce poète, non?  Le mot « dévidé » a peut-être un autre sens en français antillais?  À moins qu'il ait été écrit en créole et mal traduit?

J'ai googlé à tout hasard "Aimé Césaire" + "Africains et Afro-descendants".  

Il se fait tard pour moi, mais si quelqu'un a la patience de lire...


----------



## jprr

Nicomon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> On a attiré mon attention sur ce fil.  D'avance, je vous prie de m'excuser si ce qui suit est insensé.
> 
> Dans l'article sous « stèle » que CapnPrep a cité, il est question d' Aimé Césaire.  Le texte est possiblement de ce poète, non?  Le mot « dévidé » a peut-être un autre sens en français antillais?  À moins qu'il ait été écrit en créole et mal traduit?
> 
> J'ai googlé à tout hasard "Aimé Césaire" + "Africains et Afro-descendants".
> 
> Il se fait tard pour moi, mais si quelqu'un a la patience de lire...



Tu as parfaitement *raison* de faire le lien *avec le créole et l'usage de ce mot aux Antilles*.
dévidé = déversé / répandu... vidé totalement.
En somme un usage pas forcément déplacé sur une stèle à la mémoire de l'esclavage.


----------



## itka

Peux-tu me dire où tu as trouvé cet usage en créole ou en français des Antilles ? Ça m'intéresserait, parce que justement j'avais d'abord pensé à ça mais je n'ai rien pu trouver en ce sens. 
De même, sais-tu s'il est courant aux Antilles de parler d'Afro-descendants ? (j'ai posé la question à des amis vivant là-bas, mais je n'ai pas encore de réponse).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Itka (bonjour ), c'est vrai qu'une recherche "créole dévider", donne plusieurs réponses de dictionnaires créoles où dévider est équivalent à vider.


----------



## itka

Punky Zoé said:


> Itka (bonjour ), c'est vrai qu'une recherche "créole dévider", donne plusieurs réponses de dictionnaires créoles où dévider est équivalent à vider.


Salut Punky !
Oui, j'avais vu ça...mais "vider" ne convient pas plus que "dévider" même si c'est plus compréhensible... est-ce que tu as vu des exemples qui montrent qu'on peut l'employer pour un territoire ?

...et j'aimerais vraiment savoir si c'est tiré d'un poème d'Aimé Césaire, car dans ce cas, la moindre des choses aurait été de le dire et d'expliquer ces anomalies (la stèle est quand même sur le territoire français, où beaucoup plus de Français que de créolophones la liront).


----------



## Fred_C

Il semble que le terme "afro-descedant" signifie : descendant d'Africains, et que ce soit un terme courant pour désigner un noir d'Amérique. (Amérique en général, pas forcément les Etats-Unis.)
Ce qui fait que sémantiquement un "afro-descendant d'Africain" sonne un peu maladroit, pour ne pas dire pléonastique.


----------



## jprr

itka said:


> la stèle est quand même sur *le territoire français*, où beaucoup plus de Français que de créolophones la liront.


Juste quelques remarque:
- La plupart des "créolo_franco_phones" (il existe d'autres créoles) vivent sur le territoire français. Les Antilles, la Guyane et la Réunion étant des *départements *français...et la moitié environ des originaires de ces départements vivent dans l'hexagone.... La métropole, en termes politiquement sulfureux, mais simples.
- Les créolophones en question, pour autant qu'ils le souhaitent, font partie intégrante de la réalité nationale depuis fort longtemps. La Martinique, que je connais un peu pour y avoir vécu quelques années, était française avant la Savoie... par exemple.
Je ne vois donc pas en quoi un mot "créole" (?) ou son usage particulier devrait déranger plus qu'un mot provençal, occitan, alsacien ou ch'ti... 
En toute amitié : l'indécence réside-t-elle dans la nudité ou dans le regard sur la nudité ?
PS: Une façon de dire que j'ai lu dans ce fil des choses qui me navrent, plus qu'elles ne me surprennent hélas! et dont je suis persuadé que leurs auteurs, que j'estime, ne les auraient jamais écrites s'ils connaissaient un peu mieux la réalité de ces territoires.


----------



## Bannister

Il eût été préférable que l'on écrivît la phrase entre guillemets. Ainsi eût-on conservé la forme particulière et originale en indiquant que l'on citait un auteur. 

Une stèle située à Toulouse a vocation à être lue par les toulousains qui pour la plupart comprennent plutôt le français dans la forme admise par les dictionnaires que l'occitan ou l'alsacien, aussi n'est-il pas utile et même incongru d'écrire dans ce cas, _dévidé_ sans guillemets. 

Tout cela n'a rien à voir avec le fait que les créoles soient des langues magnifiques, vivantes, subtiles et inventives.


----------

